
Ask HN: Is deep learning killing engineers? - gioscarab
convolution -&gt; lack of understanding -&gt; lack of freedom<p>Are you noticing how they are all pushing stupid geeky zombies to use neural networks?
if this trend will not fade, in 50 years will not exist anymore a single engineer on earth hehe!! And not because of technological singularity, but because of conformed stupidity. Building something using the training mechanism is like &quot;dropping the sponge&quot; as an engineer, will create a stupid society with no problem solving skills and will create a really unpredictable environment!!!<p>What do you think about it?
======
onion2k
I feel the same way about horse merchants. The car came along and put all
those guys out of business. So sad.

